# New led tv



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, so our 42" plasma decided to give up over Xmas, so looking at replacements, looking for a 47+ ,probably 55" TV to replace it, not sure what to get Samsung or sony/ Panasonic been looking at a few seen the new 4k hd ones but not sure if they are worth it over say a good top end standard hd ones anybody got any suggestions :thumb: ( looking from £1k to £3k range )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I did a lot of research last year and was Panasonic right till last minute , and went Sony KDL 55 HX853 really pleased I went for it stunning looking with my 8mm thick wall mount , have the Sony BDP s790 blueray stunning combo also Sony surround amp all linked and shut down if turn one off


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> I did a lot of research last year and was Panasonic right till last minute , and went Sony KDL 55 HX853 really pleased I went for it stunning looking with my 8mm thick wall mount , have the Sony BDP s790 blueray stunning combo also Sony surround amp all linked and shut down if turn one off


Been looking at there w9 series looks a good set but those 4k ones I keep looking at and thinking do I need to invest more over the sony one, as the 4k has 8million pixels compared to hd's 2 million


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Sony 4K TVs look stunning.

The issue is that you are rarely going to be able to take advantage with a 4K source. I guess the TV is just a bit ahead of its time and will only be of proper use in a few years.

I bought one of these yesterday from John Lewis for the same price as Richer Sounds.For some reason it isn't on their website. 
http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/lg/47la740v/lg-47la740v

I spent quite a bit of time going around the shops and the picture quality on this TV was better than anything outside the 4k TVs.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Was thinking this

http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ue...ice-motion-control-with-2x-3d-glasses/p430265
Or
http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-bravi...fc-with-freeview-hd-and-4x-3d-glasses/p469249
Then saw this
http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ue...freeview-freesat-hd-and-2x-3d-glasses/p601224


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr has answered well on the 4k point I think the limited content drives me away also 3D a gimmick, Sony are back on top everyone was saying Panasonic but for the price match price at John Lewis it was a fantastic buy, with that blueray player one of the best for the money IMHO and alot better looking and a nice amp and Q Accoustic speakers a great combo


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you need the smart bit of the TV the Samsung option is far better than Sony's offerings. 

Buy 4k in 2 years when there is content and the TV is half the price it is now.

Kerr's TV is a lot of TV for the money but if you want larger I'd stick with the first Samsung you highlighted.

Or the Samsung 55" UE55F6500 for £1095 from John lewis, free view,freesat, voice control, 3D.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`d go for the Sony


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Parents have a 40 inch Sony but the sound us a real let down. Miles behind the panasonic unit they previously had. 

I wish Pioneer still did plasma. I would test a few and see what features you need but ignore pq in shops.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I would avoid the current 4K sets IMO. Yes they are good but they are very expensive for something your not going to use for a good few years. You will probably be able to buy a better 4K set when it becomes broadcast for the difference you will pay for the 4K set now.

They are also the first generation which always have their issues and limitations.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

My father in law has the Bravia you linked too. It's a nice looking set with superb picture quality in both 2D and 3D mode but the Smart TV UI isn't as good as the Samsungs or Panasonics I've used.

Apparently the market is going to be flooded with 4K sets first and second quarter of 2014 after the CES show.

This is predicted to put 4k options down to a price point around the £1.5k mark, in other words around 40 to 50% less than currently.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A tv is not something you buy every year or two. I think you will kick yourself if you don't get a 4k one.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to buck the trend here but need to ask a few questions to put my opinion into context. Most people develop some sort of brand loyalty to TVs they enjoy but to an extent it's irrelevant without looking toward your priorities.
What is most important to you? Picture quality, aesthetics, sound quality, energy consumption or even how slim the unit is. All of these things are a trade off and you can't truly have them all, it's always a compromise between them.
Also, looking at picture quality in shops, with flourescent lighting and standard settings, does not in any way give a true indication of the picture quality achievable in terms of depth of blacks, backlight bleed or indeed dynamic response.
If I make the assumptions that you aren't too bothered about power consumption, picture quality is your preference and that you won't always watch TV through surround sound but you would for movies then my advice would be the latest generation of Panasonic plasma. LCD and LED technology still can't match the mature plasma boards, especially for depth of blacks and lack of pixellation; this is most obvious when watching a movie in a dark room in the evening (which I'd argue that most of us do). 
Most LED TVs are too thin to have decent speakers and this is why they sound tinny as there isn't any depth to the cones and the frame supporting them is so rigid yet thin.
If your priority is for a TV that looks great when it's switched off with nice smooth lines and a thin frame and you're prepared to sacrifice real life picture quality and sound quality for this then any of the LED options mentioned above will be good. Don't get me wrong, there is a place for the technology and in time it will be better but it will only match and then surpass plasma with the addition of significant numbers of pixels. We are not there yet unless you want to pay mad money for an, as yet, unusable technology. If LED is your thing then ensure you're happy to always watch through an alternative sound system and don't use the picture quality in the shop as a guide mate.
Just to highlight my point I should make it clear that I have 1 plasma, 2 LCD and 2 LED TVs in the house and all are a compromise in one way or another depending on their location and the needs where they are situated.
The best online source for this information I've found is AV-Forums. Loads of information to browse and links to good reviews.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally i would say if you can wait then do so, the 4k stuff coming out is going to be very nice, if you cant wait then this one http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ue...3_1388312202_bacdb8c3519fb7dd6fb1523d8ebe9884 you posted is a very good set, as said though i would wait for 4k as i would hate for my TV to be old technology within such a short time !.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

As Shaun has said the Samsung is a great TV but I would also see if ther is a non 3D version - there's been lots of articles recently that 3D is going to "quietly disappear" and 4K will be the real development in the near future.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Plasma all the way. Sadly Panasonic have now stopped making them as everyone naively thinks LCD is better. On hearing the news I went out and bought the Panasonic plasma 42GT60 while they were still available. Seriously consider their GT or VT range. 

If you care more about the thinness of the tv and a bright image then your an LCD man. If you truly appreciate the picture quality then your a plasma man.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Plasma all the way. Sadly Panasonic have now stopped making them as everyone naively thinks LCD is better. On hearing the news I went out and bought the Panasonic plasma 42GT60 while they were still available. Seriously consider their GT or VT range.
> 
> If you care more about the thinness of the tv and a bright image then your an LCD man. If you truly appreciate the picture quality then your a plasma man.


In the shops there is little Plasma TVs to choose from.

From the ones that are, none looked that great in picture quality and most looked a bit outdated by design.

Maybe all the shops have given up with Plasma and are only selling off old models, but nothing Plasma was good enough in the shops.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's the thing with plasma they don't look at there best in shops compared to the led's with the brightness whacked up. For me I would be looking at the Panasonic gt or tv range, either you rate picture quality over frame design, for me performance always wins.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This is Worth a read

http://www.techradar.com/news/telev...r-next-tv-has-to-be-an-ultra-hd-4k-tv-1194486


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Plasma all the way. Sadly Panasonic have now stopped making them as everyone naively thinks LCD is better. On hearing the news I went out and bought the Panasonic plasma 42GT60 while they were still available. Seriously consider their GT or VT range.
> 
> If you care more about the thinness of the tv and a bright image then your an LCD man. If you truly appreciate the picture quality then your a plasma man.


Panasonic is still manufacturing large screen plasma until March 2014 mate. That's when they've announced the last factory will stop production.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Plasma all the way. Sadly Panasonic have now stopped making them as everyone naively thinks LCD is better. On hearing the news I went out and bought the Panasonic plasma 42GT60 while they were still available. Seriously consider their GT or VT range.
> 
> If you care more about the thinness of the tv and a bright image then your an LCD man. If you truly appreciate the picture quality then your a plasma man.


Thanks to an earlier post of yours and researching the net regarding Panasonic ceasing production I went out the other day and picked up a new TXP50GT60B to replace my seven yr old Panny Plasma (that is still going strong) :thumb:

Picked it up for just shy of £1100, as mentioned the display in the shop did it no favours, the LED's looked a better picture next to the GT60 Plasma, it was only because I knew how good the GT60's were that I ignored the poor set-up. 
Got it home and it's as good as the reviews said, a superb picture, I fail to see how HD could look any better tbh.
The TV's speakers are 'reasonable' but I settled for a Bose Cinemate GSII to go with the Panasonic, cracking bit of kit that gives 5.1 sound without the hassle of all those speakers.

All in all I'm very happy with both products and researching on the net is crucial as the BS that the sales guys give out and the poor presentation/settings makes it impossible to choose in a shop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

We've just got the LG 47" led 3d, 400hertz in the Curry's sale @ £599 very pleased so far and excellent value for money.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

I wouldnt bother with 4k tv. Too expensive and not enough sources for them.
Go for:
Plasma if you will be watching mainly HD and Movie content in low light room.
LCD if you will be watching mainly watching tv channels in a bright room.
LED for good power consumption and thin screens

Plasma for me had the best picture when i was looking over three years ago and the Panasonic was on of the best!
Though because my tv was for my kitchen in a very bright room and mainly using it for watching SD TV i went for the SAMSUNG LCD. You kow what, the FULL HD quality is really really good too when watching blurays. Samsung also suited my wallet at the time too. Though it was still over £700 at the time for a 40inch!

Pioneers oooze quality... When walking through many airport electrical shops.... The pioneer tv always stood out the most with the best picture quality full stop. They were out of the market there for a while but think they are coming back...


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Detailed Car Care said:


> We've just got the LG 47" led 3d, 400hertz in the Curry's sale @ £599 very pleased so far and excellent value for money.


You got a good deal there!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Kerr said:


> In the shops there is little Plasma TVs to choose from.
> 
> From the ones that are, none looked that great in picture quality and most looked a bit outdated by design.
> 
> Maybe all the shops have given up with Plasma and are only selling off old models, but nothing Plasma was good enough in the shops.


That's purely down to the lighting conditions in the shop and the fact that the TVs are left in an out of the box condition with regard to settings.
The key reason for the better dynamic response and formation of dark colours in plasma over LED/LCD is because of the way the pixel colour is changed. There will always be a slight delay with LED/LCD as the liquid crystals have to move. (Which brings another point as in reality a LED TV is still LCD in the purest sense; only the way it is lit has changed.) A LED TV simply cannot produce the depth of blacks that can be produced by plasma as they must do it with power applied to the pixel and this creates some light. A plasma simply de-energises the pixel, hence no delay in going dark or in returning to light as there's no liquid to move. A plasma doesn't suffer with backlight bleed through either in a dark room. The only place a LED can beat plasma in terms of picture quality is with very light colours on a bright day or with high light levels. Someone who can adjust settings appropriately can make a high end plasma look far better than an equivalent LED in an average living room ... unless, of course, the living room has huge windows and commercial lighting. :lol::lol:
This lighting anomaly, coupled with the aesthetics of the newer technology, is what has driven sales of LED over plasma and resulted in far higher volumes for the manufacturers to shift. The only people still buying plasma are usually enthusiasts or those who buy on the advice of enthusiasts rather than what they see in the shop. This means the margins for manufacturers and retailers on plasma are vastly reduced and as a consequence they have no reason to promote the technology. Even a backlit LED as opposed to an edge lit LED can't overcome this issue. 
These are the reasons it's entirely understandable for someone to say the plasmas didn't look good in the shop as opposed to the LED sets. 
A quick search on google or AV-Forums will give optimum settings for many models that have been researched by experts. 
If I were getting a new TV for my conservatory it would be LED; for the living room, definitely high end plasma.
I hope that helps to explain the reasoning.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> This is Worth a read
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/telev...r-next-tv-has-to-be-an-ultra-hd-4k-tv-1194486


There is other contradicting reviews and opinions out there.

When is Sky or Virgin going to support 4k?

They talk about 4k gaming. A quick Google and you are looking at £400+ for a graphics card alone nevermind the rest of the PC. It will also be PC only as the recent PS4 and Xbox One aren't 4k. Who uses their PC on the main TV?

I don't know how often I've seen new technology come along that has been promised will be the next best thing. Support will be just around the corner.........

At £3000 for a TV, you are aiming at a very limited market. If there isn't much demand for the service, you aren't going to be well supported.

There doesn't seem to be many 4k films available either.

I'm not conviced after all that has happened with previous technology break throughs. They never seem to turn out as great or well supported as they need to be.

4k does look stunning, but for me it seems very early to buy into it.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Kerr said:


> There is other contradicting reviews and opinions out there.
> 
> When is Sky or Virgin going to support 4k?
> 
> ...


Totally agree with that. It depends how it's marketed and how quickly the price of the technology drops. If it doesn't then the big companies won't produce compatible formats. Bit like the Betamax vs VHS situation though with the added issues of huge cost difference.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> That's purely down to the lighting conditions in the shop and the fact that the TVs are left in an out of the box condition with regard to settings.
> The key reason for the better dynamic response and formation of dark colours in plasma over LED/LCD is because of the way the pixel colour is changed. There will always be a slight delay with LED/LCD as the liquid crystals have to move. (Which brings another point as in reality a LED TV is still LCD in the purest sense; only the way it is lit has changed.) A LED TV simply cannot produce the depth of blacks that can be produced by plasma as they must do it with power applied to the pixel and this creates some light. A plasma simply de-energises the pixel, hence no delay in going dark or in returning to light as there's no liquid to move. A plasma doesn't suffer with backlight bleed through either in a dark room. The only place a LED can beat plasma in terms of picture quality is with very light colours on a bright day or with high light levels. Someone who can adjust settings appropriately can make a high end plasma look far better than an equivalent LED in an average living room ... unless, of course, the living room has huge windows and commercial lighting. :lol::lol:
> This lighting anomaly, coupled with the aesthetics of the newer technology, is what has driven sales of LED over plasma and resulted in far higher volumes for the manufacturers to shift. The only people still buying plasma are usually enthusiasts or those who buy on the advice of enthusiasts rather than what they see in the shop. This means the margins for manufacturers and retailers on plasma are vastly reduced and as a consequence they have no reason to promote the technology. Even a backlit LED as opposed to an edge lit LED can't overcome this issue.
> These are the reasons it's entirely understandable for someone to say the plasmas didn't look good in the shop as opposed to the LED sets.
> ...


To be fair the shops displaying TVs don't have windows(or windows near the TVs)and aren't that bright either.

My living room is often very bright so I'm more confident it was the correct choice.

I think the majority of customers just want to plug and play. They don't want to and don't have the ability to fiddle with settings.

Suprised with the professional setups that some of the shops have, none send in people who can optimise the demonstration TVs.

Obviously I don't include Currys and the like in the above statement. Their picture quality was awful on nearly all TVs due to their input.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

In a dark or semi-dark room plasma really does offer the best current picture when accurately set up. However in bright rooms the self-illuminating nature of the plasma cells limit how bright the picture can be, often making the screen seem dull or too dark even with the settings turned up to max. The latest F8 series plasma from Samsung is the first I've seen that copes well in a bright room and still deliver a properly calibrated screen output.

However unless you are keen on properly calibrating the screen (or having it professionally calibrated to achieve the most accurate display settings) then most of the mainstream manufacturers provide a reasonable picture quality.

Regarding the re-introduction of Pioneer, this is simply a marketing exercise - Pioneer have licensed their name to the DSG group to re-badge LCDs, they are no being manufactured or developed by Pioneer directly.

OLED looks like it might be able to take over from plasma in the long run for top quality screens for enthusiasts providing the current technical issues can be overcome. The current reports of uneven pixel degradation (with blue degrading much faster than other colours) could see issues with colour performance/illumination within a few years of ownership for heavy users. There have also been reports of flicker with some content, but so far I've not seen this myself on the demo screens I've looked at.

4K sounds good, but their is no commercial content delivery system unless you count the extremely limited USB/disk content supplied by some manufacturers or the promise of digital downloads for those with super-fast broadband. And unless you are lucky enough to be able to afford and accommodate a massive screen then the extra definition is not going to be perceivable from typical viewing distances either. Having said that I'm still going to be looking closely at 75-85" screens over the next 12 months to see if I can be tempted to replace my current 64" screen


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Plasma all the way http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304099&highlight=Plasma+tvs


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> In a dark or semi-dark room plasma really does offer the best current picture when accurately set up. However in bright rooms the self-illuminating nature of the plasma cells limit how bright the picture can be, often making the screen seem dull or too dark even with the settings turned up to max. The latest F8 series plasma from Samsung is the first I've seen that copes well in a bright room and still deliver a properly calibrated screen output.
> 
> However unless you are keen on properly calibrating the screen (or having it professionally calibrated to achieve the most accurate display settings) then most of the mainstream manufacturers provide a reasonable picture quality.
> 
> ...


The OLED interests me too but I just hate the way companies use the names to confuse buyers. Lets face it, in reality the OLED TVs are just the first 'true' LED TVs. This will lead to almost instantaneous responses, certainly faster than the human eye, but my big worry is with the longevity of the displays with the rapid switching of individual pixels that'll be required. Think I'll wait a while before taking that plunge.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Geordieexile said:


> Panasonic is still manufacturing large screen plasma until March 2014 mate. That's when they've announced the last factory will stop production.


I think they stop making them this month, and March is when they are being withdrawn from the shops. But I could be wrong.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Thanks to an earlier post of yours and researching the net regarding Panasonic ceasing production I went out the other day and picked up a new TXP50GT60B to replace my seven yr old Panny Plasma (that is still going strong) :thumb:
> .


Congratulations mate :thumb: They give stunning pictures don't they. I'll PM you some settings for bluray/3D/SD picture when I get home. The tv allows you to save different settings depending on the source. I'm loving mine:thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Congratulations mate :thumb: They give stunning pictures don't they. I'll PM you some settings for bluray/3D/SD picture when I get home. The tv allows you to save different settings depending on the source. I'm loving mine:thumb:


Yeah, loving it :thumb:
I'm just trying to get my head round all those settings, I put in the settings from the AV Forum but find I still need to tweek on standard channels, the HD quality is unbelievable. I was already a Panasonic Plasma fan but thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Yeah, loving it :thumb:
> I'm just trying to get my head round all those settings, I put in the settings from the AV Forum but find I still need to tweek on standard channels, the HD quality is unbelievable. I was already a Panasonic Plasma fan but thanks for the heads up :thumb:


Yes, they are the settings I'm using on Pro 2. But Ive also adjusted them a little.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes, they are the settings I'm using on Pro 2. But Ive also adjusted them a little.


That's it, Pro 2 settings, glad I'm not the only one that has found they need to tweek the settings, having said that it's a good base point and I'm sure we would all be lost without them :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

True. Though I think the guy that wrote them did warn they may not suit everyone. I made adjustments for brightness and I'm happy with the picture. Saying that, I may be putting it in a different room so will have to start again. 

4k is exciting, but it's far too early for me. I'll wait until it becomes more mainstream. Look how High Def was introduced, most sets were only 720p and sold as HD ready. Then gradually 1080p sets were released. I don't think its worth buying into 4k this early, unless anyone's wanting to impress the Jones's :lol:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

costco have got some really good deals on atm, They're due to get new stock in january because it sold out fast.

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_1,cos_1.1,cos_1.1.1/150268


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

My Samsung E6500 51 inch plasma is a year old now, and the PQ never ceases to amaze me. I have seen the oversaturated LED TV's in the shops and they just don't do it for me. I hope mine lasts a few more years yet, then the LED sets might be comparable to nowadays plasma sets.

PS, if you like fast moving sports then plasma is way better than even the latest LED/LCD sets. There was a survey over at AVForums a while back and members that choose PQ over form factor voted by a vast majority that they had /would choose plasma sets.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd chuck my opinion in for what it's worth.

I have a Samsung 55ES8000 basically the 2012 model of the F series Samsung that the OP linked to at John Lewis.

It's a very good TV and the picture quality is very good, in 3D mode it's even better (Avatar looks superb) and given the fact that there is practically no bezel it's like looking out of a window rather than watching a telly.

The Voice and Motion features in honesty are a little bit of a fad and it's no easier to use than the standard remote is, the built in camera is great for Skype (we use this to call the family and it works really well) and looks wise I think it's great, a note of caution though, on the ES8000 65" I heard quite a few complaints of light bleed at the edges of the screen (don't know if they fixed this in the F series or not) so worth looking out for

I'd not bother with 4k yet personally as I think they still have a way to go and I'd be keen to see what the 8k sets cost when they start to become a bit more prominent, to date I know that Sky broadcasted a football match in 4k but other than that I don't think there is much point in paying a premium for a 4k telly not to be able to watch any content, might as well wait until it's a bit more established and the price comes down.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the input chaps


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks for all the input chaps


What are you going for?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I did a lot of research in the past when I was upgrading our telly, the view was pioneer plasma were the absolute best in terms purely of picture quality, then followed closely by Panasonic, I went for a panny 50 inch plasma and when properly set up the picture is fantastic, but as has been said it looks like plasma will soon be finished when Panasonic stop making them, I have looked at all the current tv,s and nothing really looks that outstanding to me, although when 4k comes down a bit and there is some actual content I will upgrade.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Whizzer,

I picked this 55" Panasonic TV up a couple of days ago from Currys along with a sound bar and 3D DVD player all for just over £2100 (inc all HD wires and a slight discount) - http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...l55wt65b-smart-3d-55-led-tv-21362705-pdt.html

When going over the TV with the in-store Panasonic specialist he basically said that the 4K TV's aren't worth the cash as they're "next gen" so you won't get the full usage out of them just yet - that isn't to say you never will. Back to my TV, I can't rate the it highly enough to be honest and would definitely recommend this to anyone thinking upgrading.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Whilst there is nothing broadcast in 4k it's the ups calling ability of the 4k tv's that seem to be its main benefit, I agree though it's a bit early to adopt, give it a year and they will be cheaper. As for cables, don't spend any more than £10, they all do the same job just some look prettier. It's only on long runs does cable quality matter and we are talking at least 20 meters +


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> What are you going for?


Am going for the samsung :thumb: fits the bill at the moment and can always upgrade to a 4k in 18-24months time :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Which one are you going for ?


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Am going for the samsung :thumb: fits the bill at the moment and can always upgrade to a 4k in 18-24months time :thumb:


Good choice!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Am going for the samsung :thumb: fits the bill at the moment and can always upgrade to a 4k in 18-24months time :thumb:


Enjoy it. For blokes, buying a new tv is an exciting purchase and must be the equivalent to a woman getting some diamond earrings. :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

one for the games room


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

£35k, is that all :doublesho


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thats cheap!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

It's quite expensive for a car lol, for a telly it's crazy.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

evogeof said:


> one for the games room


I have had the pleasure of actually seeing one working, the picture is a bit special with the demo material but I don't know what it would be like watching Coronation Street though :lol:

I asked the sales rep if the price was right and not a misprint :lol::lol: he said yeah, but we also do a 120 incher for a few quid more :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Which one are you going for ?


Went for the 8000 series 55"


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Went for the 8000 series 55"


Some friends have just bought the same unit and it is a very nice screen, good buy!

Everytime a TV thread pops up its like an iPhone vs Android thread, folk getting chubbed up over how black a plasma screen can get :lol:

Going to ISE in a few weeks, can't wait to get sucked in to the 4K fad as the few 85" commercial displays I have seen are simply amazing to look at.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well its up now and looks great - only thing might need to buy a soundbar at some point.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Well its up now and looks great - only thing might need to buy a soundbar at some point.


Sonus make a nice one if you have other Sonus stuff it can be used as part of that system, so you can create a decent sound system with 2 other Sonus 1 speakers placed behind you.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Richer sounds have great deals on AV amps:thumb: and get some nice Q Acoustic Speakers Piano Black :thumb:, the centre speaker is fantastic for the money


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Sonus make a nice one if you have other Sonus stuff it can be used as part of that system, so you can create a decent sound system with 2 other Sonus 1 speakers placed behind you.


The only problem with the Sonos PlayBar and Samsung TV combination is that the Samsung does not pass Dolby Digital 5.1 via its optical output with any HDMI source, so you only get "proper" surround sound with the built in tuner or SmartHub (provided they are broadcasting DD5.1 at that time). If you are only using the Spundbar (and therefore cannot reproduce 5.1) then it is a good choice - plays loud and excellent audio quality without distortion, and can be used for the other Sonos services when not being used for the TV.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's good to know, thank you.

What TV's do produce 5.1 through the optical out?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a ********** list of TVs that do work this way, mainly because the manufacturers change their ranges and specs so quickly.

For PlayBars I've supplied/installed in surround sound installations I've fed the optical direct from the source players, either by using a simple IR controlled optical audio switch or HDMI extender with optical audio extractor. Even then you need to make sure that the surround format is Dolby Digital only as the PlayBar currently does not decode DTS. This means you also need to carefully select the BluRay player to make sure it can re-encode it's digital output (either via the digital audio output if provided or via HDMI with an upstream audio extractor) as DD5.1 because nearly all BluRay discs are encoded in DTS Master Audio with no corresponding DD track!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Might just stick with the bar only option then!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

The Playbar is a nice piece of kit but as with all of the SONOS products they have really missed a few tricks.


----------

